# Photos From The 2013 Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Enjoy!

2013 LAPC YB Show


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks beautiful pigeons


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Great pics , third row 2nd from the left the show winner. At least that's the one I like.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.rims.net/2013LAPCYBShow/target3.html

I've never seen a pigeon quite like this before what kind is it.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL. A baby chihuahua. There was also a tame rooster named Rosebud that was chilling on the back of a chair most of the day. He was so cute. He let me pet him, although it resulted in peck haha. Just one of those "what is this?" pecks, nothing painful


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Many thanks for sharing these great photos with us. Was there an overall winner?

regards Gordon
.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gordon, there were a number of winners in the different categories. I don't know which birds won. The results may or may not show up on the Los Angeles Pigeon Club website.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, this was a young bird show (all entrants 1 year old or less). That particular little furred "bird" was 3 months old and was in the squeaker class 

Terry



Crazy Pete said:


> http://www.rims.net/2013LAPCYBShow/target3.html
> 
> I've never seen a pigeon quite like this before what kind is it.
> Dave


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My personal favorite from this show was this one owned and bred by a Pigeon-Talk member.

Terry

Mindian


----------

